# [Impresora] HP LaserJet P1005 con HPLIP

## diegoto

Que tal gente, me compre una impresora laser, modelo HP LaserJet P1005, y no la puedo hacer andar en Gentoo.

Estoy probando con HPLip, que segun dice la soporta, arriba de la version 2.8.2, la version de HPlip que estoy instalando es la 2.8.6b

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p1005.html

Cuando entro a configurarla con CUPS, me reconoce la impresora que esta conectada al USB y me la agreguea pero luego me pide el PPD, y este no lo encuentro.

Alguno hizo andar algun modelo similar o igual de esta impresora?

saludos

----------

## Coghan

¿Como estás agregando la impresora?. Con la interfaz html de cups no tendrás ningún problema http://localhost:631

El paquete net-print/hplip también trae herramientas gráficas para gestionar sus impresoras como hp-setup y hp-toolbox

----------

## diegoto

Si lo estoy haciendo desde la interfaz web de CUPS, el problema es cuando me pide el PDD(Printer device driver) y me da una lista a elegir y no esta la impresora mia, cuando deberia estar ya que supuestamente hplip soporta mi impresora.

Dejo unos screenshot para que veas a lo que me refiero.

http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1638/scre1qi1.jpg

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8966/scre2qu1.jpg

----------

## Coghan

La propia web de hp del mismo enlace que has puesto arriba ya te indica que el driver no es libre y que deberás instalar desde la utilidad hp-setup

 *http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p1005.html wrote:*   

> Driver Plugin Information:
> 
> This printer REQUIRES a downloadable driver plug-in. Use hp-setup to install the printer, and to download and install the plug-in. In general, required driver plugins are required for printing support. Driver plug-ins are released under a proprietary (non-open) license and are not part of the HPLIP tarball release.

 

----------

## diegoto

Si justo lo hice, y ahora me tomo el driver!! pero no me imprime, ni la pagina de prueba.

estoy por enviar la consulta a HP ?

----------

## Coghan

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Si justo lo hice, y ahora me tomo el driver!! pero no me imprime, ni la pagina de prueba.
> 
> estoy por enviar la consulta a HP ?

 

Prueba a reiniciar el demonio cupsd y comprobar si tienes la cola con trabajos pendientes

----------

## diegoto

Reinicie el demonio, y lo raro es que se ven los Jobs enviados, y lo peor de todo dice que estan completados  :Very Happy: 

Osea envio a imprimir la pagina de prueba, aparece como procesando el trabajo, y luego me dice completado, y no imprime nada  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coghan

Hace unos días estuve jugando con una Officejet K550 y no tuve problemas al instalar tanto con el interface html de cups como con hp-toolbox, pero al realizar la pruebas en una de estas las páginas de pruebas tardaron más de diez minutos en aparecer impresas, como mismo te está pasando, con la cola correcta y el trabajo enviado sin incidencias. apagué la impresora, reinicié el demonio cups y todo volvió a la normalidad. 

Me quedé con la impresión de que la utilidad de HP no está bien acabada.

----------

## diegoto

Bueno hay logre que funcione.

Me meti en el foro de HPLip, y me dijieron que reinstale el plugin, eso hice y salio funcionando, la verdad no tengo mucha idea el porque  :Very Happy:  pero salio andando.

Hice lo siguiente,

Instale el hplip

```
emerge hplip
```

Luego instale el plugin famoso que contiene los firmwares de distintas impresoras (que no son open-source)

```
hp-plugin
```

configure la impresora con hp-setup, es lo mismo que hacerlo desde la pagina web de CUPS

```
hp-setup
```

y luego reinstale el plugin !

```
hp-plugin
```

y salio andando... pero no enti bien porqe fallo el plugin.

Gracias Coghan por responder! saludos

----------

